# Amore...



## Lisa8

*Hola a todos!*
*No sé mucho de italiano(de hecho casi nada)pero mantengo una relacion de amigos con un italiano.Me gustaria escribirle que lo quiero mucho y que mis sentimientos por el ya no son de amigos...me refiero a que me gustaria decirle que estoy enamorada de el pero en italiano...Cualquier ayuda es buena.Gracias. *


----------



## Jana337

Lisa8 said:
			
		

> *Hola a todos!*
> *No sé mucho de italiano(de hecho casi nada)pero mantengo una relacion de amigos con un italiano.Me gustaria escribirle que lo quiero mucho y que mis sentimientos por el ya no son de amigos...me refiero a que me gustaria decirle que estoy enamorada de el pero en italiano...Cualquier ayuda es buena.Gracias. *


 Hola, 

podrías escribir el mensaje en español? Es un texto muy importante para ti; no queremos adivinar.

Imagino que hay unos cuantos errores en mi rispuesta! 

Jana


----------



## comeunanuvola

Hola,
Jana tiene razon...
Todo lo que has dicho en espanol se comprende perfectamente en italiano, no creo que pueda equivocar tus palabras.


----------



## Jana337

Probabilmente mi sono spiegata male; riproverò in italiano. 

Volevo che scrivesse il testo spagnolo qui, nel forum, affinché lo potessimo tradurre senza dover indovinare che cosa precisamente voleva dire.

Jana


----------



## Kong Ze

Lisa8 said:
			
		

> *Hola a todos!*
> *No sé mucho de italiano(de hecho casi nada)pero mantengo una relacion de amigos con un italiano.Me gustaria escribirle que lo quiero mucho y que mis sentimientos por el ya no son de amigos...me refiero a que me gustaria decirle que estoy enamorada de el pero en italiano...Cualquier ayuda es buena.Gracias. *


 ¡Hola!

Lo que nos ayudaría es que escribieses las frases tal como se las dirías en español, para no inventarnos unas que expresen cosas distintas a las que quieres decir (creo que esto es lo que quería decirte Jana).

De todas maneras, te pongo unos ejemplos que a lo mejor te sirven:

Te quiero / te amo --> Ti voglio bene / ti amo
Me he enamorado de ti --> Mi sono innamorata di te
Estoy enamorada --> Sono innamorata


----------



## Lisa8

*Pues primero una disculpa por no haber respondido antes...*
*Las palabras que me gustaria decirle en italiano serian:*
* Despues de todo este tiempo de convivir contigo,mis sentimientos por ti ya no son los de amistad,sino de amor...quiero decirte que te amo con todo mi corazon,y que no hay momento en el que no piense en tí...*


----------



## Necsus

Hola, Lisa. Mi tentativa:
"Dopo tutto questo tempo passato insieme, i miei sentimenti per te non sono di semplice amicizia, ma di amore. Desidero dirti che ti amo con tutto il cuore, e che penso a te continuamente..."


----------



## Lisa8

Muchas gracias Necsus y a todos por su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## cifu

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> Te quiero / te amo --> Ti voglio bene / ti amo


 
¿Cual es la diferencian exacta entre TI VOGLIO BENE y TI AMO?
Cuando una chica se lo dice a un chico...


----------



## comeunanuvola

Hola,
el significado dipende de el sentimento...
TI AMO se dice entre novios, esposos... entre los enamorados.
TI VOGLIO BENE puede decirlo a todas las personas que quieres.... padres, hermanos, amigos y tambien novio, esposo....
TI AMO es una formula mas fuerte para expresar propios sentimientos.
TI VOGLIO BENE es una formula muy dulce.


----------



## cifu

Questo è cioè che pensavo

Grazie Mille, ma che bella è la lingua italiana, vi avete tante parole di questo genero...


----------



## comeunanuvola

Se posso permettermi...



			
				cifu said:
			
		

> Questo è ciòè che pensavo
> 
> Grazie Mille, ma che bella è la lingua italiana, vi avete tante parole di questo genere...


----------



## athena3rm

cifu said:
			
		

> ¿Cual es la diferencian exacta entre TI VOGLIO BENE y TI AMO?
> Cuando una chica se lo dice a un chico...


 
Perdona si te escrivo en italiano, y espero que me entenderas:

Ti voglio bene viene dal latino bene velle, e significa, letteralmente, volere il bene di qualcuno: desiderare che tutto vada bene nella sua vita. Ti amo, invece, può includere il volere bene, ma indica una passione travolgente. La più bella spiegazione di questa differenza è il verso di chiusura del  carme LXXII di Catullo (è facile da trovare, ma se vuoi un link vai qui).


----------



## claudine2006

Dopo tutto questo tempo trascorso insieme, i miei sentimenti per te non sono più di semplice amicizia, ma d'amore....voglio dirti che ti amo con tutto il cuore e che non passa neanche un istante senza che pensi a te.


----------



## LaBellaElena

Ciao! Come stai?!
Me incantare lo italiano, ma io no parlo bene. Scusa se io tenere molto fallo.
Me piacere conosere si " Ti voglio bene" volere dire idem " Me gustas", come quando tu vedere un bello ragazzo italiano!!
Mille grazie!! Io e spagnola!


----------



## claudine2006

LaBellaElena said:


> Ciao! Come stai?!
> Mi piace molto l'italiano, ma non lo parlo bene. Scusa se faccio molti errori.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere se" Ti voglio bene" ha lo stesso significato di" Me gustas", nel caso in cui veda un bel ragazzo italiano!!
> Mille grazie!! Io sono spagnola!


Me gustas = Mi piaci
Ti voglio bene es algo más, se lo puedes decir cuando ya le has cogido cariño.


----------



## Nate in California

claudine2006 said:


> Dopo tutto questo tempo trascorso insieme, i miei sentimenti per te non sono più di semplice amicizia, ma d'amore....voglio dirti che ti amo con tutto il cuore e che non passa neanche un istante senza che pensi a te.


 
Bella questa traduzione, Claudine. Io userei questa.


----------



## GabyG

Según lo que entendí de su explicación, esas dos frases se usan como en Español éstas:

Ti voglio bene  =  Te quiero
Ti amo = Te amo

¿Es correcto?

Saludos,


----------



## Lu_international

GabyG ti voglio bene es un te quiero pero no tiene el mismo matiz que en españa, en italia es MUY común que por ejemplo en los sms entre amigas o amigos como despedida se pongan tvtb (Ti voglio tanto bene), es más que nada un simbolo de cariño más que de amor, en españa no hay una frase que se le corresponda exactamente, si es cierto que a veces se use el tq (te quiero) pero no es tan frecuente, es mucho más entre amigos amigos de verdad, que se quieren con locura, mejores amigos de toda la vida, en italia es más usado (por lo menos por lo que yo recuerdo de mi infancia).
Ti amo corresponde con te quiero y te amo ^^

bye =)


----------



## LaBellaElena

Va bene! Parecen ser distintos Ti voglio bene, Ti amo y Mi piaci. 
Ya sabemos entonces que al escribir un sms tenemos que cambiar "bs (besos) por tvtb" jeje. Muy útil este foro, tengo otra pregunta: Che parola italiana ha lo stesso significato di "Macarra" en spagnolo? Non può incontrare. Ciao Bellos! Grazie *Claudine2006 *per la tuia collaborazzione!


----------



## claudine2006

LaBellaElena said:


> Muy útil este foro, tengo otra pregunta: Che parola italiana ha lo stesso significato di "Macarra" in spagnolo? Non la riesco a trovare. Ciao Belli! Grazie *Claudine2006 *per la tua collaborazione!


Para eso tendrías que abrir otro thread.


----------



## Lu_international

> Muy útil este foro, tengo otra pregunta: Che parola italiana ha lo stesso significato di "Macarra" in spagnolo? Non la riesco a trovarla. Ciao Belli! Grazie *Claudine2006 *per la tua collaborazione!


SAREBBE: 
-Non riesco a trovarla
-Non la riesco a trovare

bye ^^


----------



## claudine2006

Lu_international said:


> SAREBBE:
> -Non riesco a trovarla
> -Non la riesco a trovare
> 
> bye ^^


 ¡Qué despiste! 
Es que iba a poner:
Non riesco a trovarla
y al final me decidí por 
Non la riesco a trovare
Total, me hice un lío.
Gracias por hacérmelo notar.


----------



## GabyG

Lu_international said:


> GabyG ti voglio bene es un te quiero pero no tiene el mismo matiz que en españa, en italia es MUY común que por ejemplo en los sms entre amigas o amigos como despedida se pongan tvtb (Ti voglio tanto bene), es más que nada un simbolo de cariño más que de amor, en españa no hay una frase que se le corresponda exactamente, si es cierto que a veces se use el tq (te quiero) pero no es tan frecuente, es mucho más entre amigos amigos de verdad, que se quieren con locura, mejores amigos de toda la vida, en italia es más usado (por lo menos por lo que yo recuerdo de mi infancia).
> Ti amo corresponde con te quiero y te amo ^^
> 
> bye =)


 
Gracias por la explicación Lu. En México "Te quiero" se usa entonces igual que como en España, según lo que comentas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Martina.M

Da spagnola sposata con un italiano... ragazzi, l'amore è molto più bello quando lo dite voi! 
Macarra mi pare sia "tamarro", ma non ne sono certa.


----------

